# House swap



## player1tom (Jan 26, 2009)

We're a London-based family looking to come and visit some friends in Dubai during April. If anyone is interested in doing a house swap for 2 weeks then please get in touch. We live in a 5-bed house off Wandsworth Common in SW London and are looking for a 3-bed+ house that is reasonably well set up for kids!

Thanks
Tom


----------

